# Speedster vs. CR 1 Geometry.



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

According to the Scott site, the Speedster and CR 1 are identical. Is that true?

Also, has anyone ridden both of them and can comment on the feel of the aluminum vs. carbon in these two bikes. I know most will say that the carbon is smoother, but I want to hear from someone who has ridden these two Scotts.

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd be interested too, I'm very close to buying an s20.


----------

